# Terry eyes All-Star Game



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks' Terry eyes All-Star Game

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

WASHINGTON – All-Star Jason "The Jet" Terry. It has a nice wing to it, doesn't it? 

The notion of Terry as an All-Star in February may seem foreign to some folks, but it isn't too premature to talk about it. If ever there was a chance for him to make the NBA's talent showcase, this seems like it. 
Terry, the Mavericks' sixth man, is having his best season ever. And there is yet another reason why he might be a logical choice by the Western Conference coaches to be in the game, which will be played at Phoenix on Feb. 15. 

"I went to school out there in that area," Terry said. "So it would be kind of a homecoming for me." 

An Arizona alumnus, Terry won't campaign for consideration from coaches, who still are about a month away from starting to consider who they'll choose. But at the rate Terry is producing, he's certainly a viable candidate. 

"It's definitely a dream," he said. "Why not?"

More at http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/122108dnspomavslede.3374049.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He has been tremendous for us this season, but his raw numbers are not eye-popping enough to get him into consideration. If we were winning he would have a shot, not so much right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just don't see how it will happen. Just off the strength by the time the All-star game rolls around, here are the guys who will be on the team in the backcourt:

Locks [based on play]: Kobe Bryant, Chris Paul, Brandon Roy, Chauncey Billups

Injured but will get all of January to put up numbers: Deron Williams, T-Mac, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili

Hard to see Jason Terry making this year's squad and he has been great this year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If he wants to play in the all star game he needs to get Cuban to trade him for some washed up Eastern Conference player


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A nice _wing _to it?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Our local sports writers have to be the WORST in the country..... goes hand in hand with our Football, Basketball and Hockey teams I suppose.


----------

